# Ein - Aus Schalter Netzteil Corsair AX 850 Watt Gold



## Rockyno (25. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe mehrere Themen hier durchstöbert, aber nichts dergleichen finden können.
Falls das Thema bereits angesprochen  wurde, dann sorry.  Hoffe, dass ich trotzdem eine Antwort von der community oder vom Corsair Support erhalte. 

Ich kann meinen Rechner nicht mehr hochfahren, wenn ich am Front Panel meines Gehäuses Corsair graphite 600t white den Einschaltknopf drücke. Hab dann versucht den Ein – Aus Schalter des oben erwähnten Netzteiles aus und einzuschalten. Wieder vorne gedrückt, aber nichts.
Dann, ich weiss auch nicht wie ich dazu kam, hab ich wieder den Ein – Aus Schalter des Netzteiles ab- und eingeschaltet, nur mit dem Unterschied, dass ich es diesmal sehr schnell tat.

Prompt läuft der Rechner, OHNE den Ein – Aus Schalter vorne am Gehäuse zu betätigen. 

Der Rechner läuft dann auch ohne Probleme. Lässt sich wieder normal runterfahren. Alle Überwachungstools zeigen sehr gute und korrekte Werte an und ich kann mehrere Stunden mit dem Rechner arbeiten, aber auch rechenlastige Spiele spielen, ohne Abstürze und mit guten Temps.

Ist wohl der Ein – Aus Schalter vom Netzteil defekt? Das Netzteil selber produziert genügend Strom, denn es läuft ja alles einwandfrei.
Kann ich meinen Rechner so weiterhin betreiben? Hab kein Problem damit, ihn hinten so einzuschalten. Aber ist das gesund für das Netzteil?
Oder war das nur Glück mit dem schnellen Ein- Ausschalten? 

Was empfiehlt ihr mir? 

Hoffe auf ein Feedback eurerseits

Freundlicher Gruss aus der Schweiz 

Marco


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Juni 2013)

Ich würde ja zuerst mal versuchen die Kontakte am Mainboard mit einem Schraubendreher zu überbrücken oder man organisiert einen Taster aus einem Altgehäuse. So kann man zb den Startknopf ausklammern. Wenn du den Rechner normal startest bewegt sich nix wie ein anrucken der Lüfter oder ein kurzes aufblitzen der LEDs? Was hast du an Hardware verbaut?


----------



## Combi (25. Juni 2013)

hi,ich hab das selbe nt.es ist ein gutes.null probleme.
kontrollier mal den powertaster am mainboard.
also,den kleinen schwarzen stecker der zum taster,oben im gehäuse geht.
mal abziehen und wieder drauf stecken.
wenn das nix bringt,wie oben gesagt,abziehen und mit etwas überbrücken,so,als ob du den taster drückst.
sollte der pc angehen,liegts am taster.
normalerweise,wenn du den schalter am nt schnell an und aus machst,sollte der pc nicht hochfahren..weil der taster kein signal übertragen sollte.
check das mal...


----------



## Pixelkeeper (25. Juni 2013)

Ich hab das selbe Problem, geh aber davon aus dass die Pins ned richtig stecken, da ich meinen PC dauernd in der Gegend rumschleppe. Wenn ich Heute oder Morgen meinen neuen Build mit dem Netzteil montiert habe geb ich mal bescheid obs das war.

MfG
Pixelkeeper


----------



## Rockyno (26. Juni 2013)

Danke für die Hilfe und Unterstützung!!

Meine HW:

GPU: GTX680
CPU: I3770 nicht übertaktet
MB: Gigabyte up 4th 
FP: SSD 256 GB 
Netzteil wie erwähnt das Corsair AX 850 Watt Gold 
Memory: 2 x 8GB 1600MhZ Dual Betrieb

Powertaster am MB gibt es keinen bei dem Modell up 4th. Muss aber sagen, dass ich vorher das
G1 Sniper 3 drin hatte, und auch bei dem MB das gleiche Problem. Das G1 Sniper 3 hat ein Power button,
aber auch, wenn ich diesen drückte, konnte ich den Rechner nicht hochfahren.
Habe es wieder ausgebaut und weiterverkauft, da es zu Stromhungrig war. Beim Käufer läuft es einwandfrei.

Beide MB's sind neu, also nicht über EBay oder sonstwo gekauft.

Das stimmt, ab und zu startet beim normalen Anlassen, also beim Betätigen des Startknopfes am Gehäuse, der Rechner nur ganz kurz. LED's leuchten und die Ventis drehen auch. Bloss 3-4 sekunden, dann fährt er runter. =o/
Aber in letzter Zeit geschieht dies auch nicht mehr. 
Fazit: Startknopf am Gehäuse --> nichts passiert.

Werde mal die Frontabdeckung entfernen und wie vorgeschlagen von Dir Combi, das Kabel, welches zum Power button des Gehäuses führt, abstecken und neu anstecken. Hoffentlich kriege ich das hin... 

Das mit dem Überbrücken mit einem Schraubenzieher habe ich nicht richtig verstanden. Aber ich denke mal auf Youtube lässt sich ein Tutorial finden. 

Gerne schreibe ich wieder, um zu berichten.

Nochmals danke euch allen

EDIT: Habe mich schlau gemacht im Netz. Also müssen die beiden Pins PW- & PW+ mit einem flachen Schraubenzieher verbunden werden.
Habe grössten Respekt vor Strom. Die Sache ist schon sicher? Nicht, dass ich einen Schlag abbekomm? Muss der Stiel gummiert sein, nehme ich an.
Also, wenn mein Rechner mit dieser Überbrückung angeht, ist der Power button am Gehäuse entweder defekt oder das Kabel, welches Power button und PW- & PW+ Pins verbindet nicht richtig angeschlossen oder auch defekt.
Ist dies richtig?

Wenn der Rechner aber nicht angeht, dann sind die Pins oder sogar das MB defekt? Hoffentlich nicht, denn es ist ein Neues, wie eben auch das G1 Sniper 3.

Vielleicht letzte Frage, beim Verbinden mit dem Schraubenzieher, wie geht der PC an? Muss ich einfach den Ein - Aus Schalter des Netzteiles einschalten oder bereits eingeschaltet haben? Denn der Power button des Gehäuses ist ja nicht angeschlossen. Geht der Rechner selber an, da ein Drücken des Power button "simuliert" wird?

Danke für die Geduld mit einem Neuling... =oP

Marco


----------



## guss (3. Juli 2013)

Hallo Marco,

zu Deinen Fragen:



> Also müssen die beiden Pins PW- & PW+ mit einem flachen Schraubenzieher verbunden werden.


Ja



> Habe grössten Respekt vor Strom. Die Sache ist schon sicher? Nicht, dass ich einen Schlag abbekomm? Muss der Stiel gummiert sein, nehme ich an.


Respekt vor Strom zu haben ist immer gut. Alles was hinter Deinem Netzteil hängt, hat jedoch nicht mehr den Strom und die Spannung aus der Steckdose, sondern entsprechend weniger. Daher ist das hier für Dich nicht mehr gefährlich und Du bekommst keinen Schlag ab. Die Sache ist also sicher, ja. Du kannst jeden beliebigen Schraubenzieher nehmen der Strom leiten kann (was i.d.R. jeder tut).




> Also, wenn mein Rechner mit dieser Überbrückung angeht, ist der Power button am Gehäuse entweder defekt oder das Kabel, welches Power button und PW- & PW+ Pins verbindet nicht richtig angeschlossen oder auch defekt.
> Ist dies richtig?


Ja



> Muss ich einfach den Ein - Aus Schalter des Netzteiles einschalten oder bereits eingeschaltet haben? Denn der Power button des Gehäuses ist ja nicht angeschlossen. Geht der Rechner selber an, da ein Drücken des Power button "simuliert" wird?


Ja genau, Du simulierst mit der Schraubenziehersache das Betätigen des Einschaltknopfs am Gehäuse. Ergo muss das Netzteil eingeschaltet sein, damit der PC starten kann. 


Generell kannst Du auch mal im Bios nachschauen. Da sollte es einen Punkt "Power Management" oder so ähnlich geben und dort kannst Du vermutlich sowas wie "Power On By Keyboard" einstellen. Hier kannst Du eine Tastaturkombination eintragen mit der Du den Rechner ebenfalls starten kannst. Meine Rechner starten meistens mit Drücken von CTRL+1 auf der Tastatur. 

Grüße
Guss


----------



## Rockyno (8. Juli 2013)

Super, danke Guss

Sehr ausführlich, vielen Dank!!

Der "Trick" mit dem Bios nehme ich mir zu Herzen und versuche es heute Abend mal.

Bisher hat das schnelle Ein - Ausschalten des Netzteilschalters immer geklappt, bin aber froh, wenn es eine
angenehmere Möglichkeit gibt. ( Bios Kombi oder Einschalttaste/Kabel am Gehäuse ersetzen ) 

Schöne Woche Guss
Marco


----------

